# GlassCloud album



## xchristopherx (Jul 18, 2012)

So I was walking through the back room at work tonight and saw the glass cloud album sitting on a shelf, so I bought it before we closed. 

Previously,I had checked out at track on YouTube a couple weeks ago and I was truly bummed at how lame the track started and foolishly didn't listen any further.

I bought the album because I really like josh. Nice dude, great guitar player. 

To make a long story short, I expected a cute singsongy record that sounded warped tour ready. I couldn't have been more wrong! The album is full of beautifully dark tones. Really burly bass lines and one of the meanest sounding mixes ever. Super riff heavy, I really got a bless the martyr vibe from a lot of the chuggy parts. I think equal vision is sleeping on this and not pushing glass cloud as the juggernaut that they are. It is rare for me to go out of my way to compliment a band in this way, but I feel like the stuff I initially found online was misleading. That's also on me for not digging deep enough. 

Im into it. I recommend it. Check it out. Josh Travis is quickly reaffirming my faith in heavy music.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 18, 2012)

I pre-ordered it after I heard the stream on basick records, I agree about the mix, it's just so badass!


----------



## shpence (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't know why more people aren't talking about this. I am really digging it. Ivy & Wine just crushes.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 18, 2012)

shpence said:


> I don't know why more people aren't talking about this. I am really digging it. Ivy & Wine just crushes.



i think most were too busy listenin to the new periphery around here. dont worry they will catch on soon I hope. This is way better than I thought itd be, and has been in constant rotation. And its heavy as shit.


----------



## shpence (Jul 18, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> i think most were too busy listenin to the new periphery around here. dont worry they will catch on soon I hope. This is way better than I thought itd be, and has been in constant rotation. And its heavy as shit.


 
Haha that is probably true. I've actually listened to it more than Periphery which is weird considering how excited I was for it. 

The end of If He Dies, He Dies is gloriously heavy.


----------



## xchristopherx (Jul 18, 2012)

see, i really dug icarus lives when it popped up as most did but i wasn't as pumped on the rest of that record. This Glass Cloud record is pretty great. i'm looking forward to a three hour drive today to listen to it.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Jul 18, 2012)

I dig it. Good Drummer and THE GREAT JOSH TRAVIS! Must give it more listens.


----------



## Gitte (Jul 18, 2012)

shpence said:


> I don't know why more people aren't talking about this. I am really digging it. Ivy & Wine just crushes.



my preorder arrived yesterday and i have to say that this for me personally hits the spot in any way! 









beautiful hooklines, josh is for me right now the most influential guitarrist (next to D.L. from TAS).

!I just cant stop listening to this album!


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 18, 2012)

shpence said:


> Haha that is probably true. I've actually listened to it more than Periphery which is weird considering how excited I was for it.
> 
> The end of If He Dies, He Dies is gloriously heavy.



same, and I really like the new Periphery. I just feel like I have to listen to If He Dies, He Dies and a couple others on a daily basis in order to start the day.


----------



## shpence (Jul 18, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> same, and I really like the new Periphery. I just feel like I have to listen to If He Dies, He Dies and a couple others on a daily basis in order to start the day.


 
Yeah, same here. The only thing about listening to it often is that it makes me want to pick up heavy things and then put them back down. Then pick them up again...


----------



## gunch (Jul 18, 2012)

So does this go hard like WKGS or what? Fucking loved WKGS.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Jul 19, 2012)

We all know Josh is great. But the vocals killed it for me. I seems like hes holding back or not putting very much effort into it or something, iono, I just wasn't feeling them. I also noticed lots of similar vocal melodies too. The music was fine though


----------



## sessionswan (Jul 19, 2012)

DANiMALxMD said:


> We all know Josh is great. But the vocals killed it for me. I seems like hes holding back or not putting very much effort into it or something, iono, I just wasn't feeling them. I also noticed lots of similar vocal melodies too. The music was fine though



Yup, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Josh dual tracked both 100% and 80% on both left and right to get that heavy of a sound. That mix is so brutally heavy. I can barely listen to anything else because nothing else on my iPod sounds that heavy mixwise.


----------



## xchristopherx (Jul 19, 2012)

The singing parts at weak. His screaming vocals are dope though. There are few bands where I actually like the singing vocals. The new etid has beautifully written clean vocals. The last life in your way record had some awesome parts. I like just about everything Sleeping Giant does. But their vocals sound like men who are trying to sound like bears singing. Not some tiny dude in capris trying get as "cute" on the mic as possible to appeal to little girls. 

Musically, love the heavy parts, the clean parts shimmer. It's great. Alternately there isn't a memorable line on the entire record. This band could have anyone screaming on it and be the same or better. With that being said, I feel that way about most popular bands.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'm pretty sure Josh dual tracked both 100% and 80% on both left and right to get that heavy of a sound. That mix is so brutally heavy. I can barely listen to anything else because nothing else on my iPod sounds that heavy mixwise.



seriously this, the beginning to Ivy&Wine on a decent system = brutal.


----------



## gunch (Jul 19, 2012)

I get major Daryl Palumbo vibes though. People seem to hate on Daryl too for his slidey vowel inflections, I sort of like it.



This freaking song man


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 19, 2012)

Im surprised people are hatin the vocals. Im not a big fan of his, but I think he does great on this cd. The clean vocals are catchy as hell, and they oddly fit. odd considering how they aren't very masculine, and the music for the most part is so burly and heavy. It works for me in all the right ways.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 19, 2012)

It's Hot Topic, horsedick shit, IMO. Josh is cool, I love Danza III, but this shit is like Attack Attack or Attila or whatever panty-dropping, bro-moshing shit Warped Tour and its ilk promote. It's not that unique, even. Bands like Of Mice and Men have equally heavy mixes, and, again IMO, equally uninspired music. 

I'm 100% sure that if Josh Travis wasn't in that band, the only people on this board who'd like Glass Cloud would be the scene kids.


----------



## gunch (Jul 20, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> It's Hot Topic, horsedick shit, IMO. Josh is cool, I love Danza III, but this shit is like Attack Attack or Attila or whatever panty-dropping, bro-moshing shit Warped Tour and its ilk promote. It's not that unique, even. Bands like Of Mice and Men have equally heavy mixes, and, again IMO, equally uninspired music.
> 
> I'm 100% sure that if Josh Travis wasn't in that band, the only people on this board who'd like Glass Cloud would be the scene kids.



That's the whole point. I can't say I have that strong of tolerance for crabcore either. Josh just makes it work, somehow.


----------



## lava (Jul 20, 2012)

I really like the clean vocals. There are some cool harmonies there. It's the screaming that drives me up the wall and totally detracts from the excellent instrumentation, IMHO. For me, the screaming/growling ruins like 80% of all metal bands coming out these days. I wish they would all just sing.


----------



## failshredder (Jul 20, 2012)

I only care about the song Ivy & Wine, it has The Mojo. Everything else on the record is shit. Hell, Ivy and Wine is shit, I just like it anyway.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> That's the whole point. I can't say I have that strong of tolerance for crabcore either. Josh just makes it work, somehow.



So standing in a certain way makes a new "genre" of music? Crabcore? Really? Okay. I'm gonna start a genre for us tall guys who stand up while playing. Giraffecore. 

For all naysayers, I'd say you really need to listen to the whole album. Glass Cloud is completely different than every other band on their side of the SILYMI tour.


----------



## gunch (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> So standing in a certain way makes a new "genre" of music? Crabcore? Really? Okay. I'm gonna start a genre for us tall guys who stand up while playing. Giraffecore.
> 
> For all naysayers, I'd say you really need to listen to the whole album. Glass Cloud is completely different than every other band on their side of the SILYMI tour.




Where have you been, dude? Crabcore has been thrown around here and elsewhere as a joke for years.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yea, I'll agree that Josh totally makes this band and is the sole reason I listened to the album in the first place. When I first heard White Flag back when they released it, the vocals were indeed a turn off. After picking up the record and listening to it a bunch, I changed my mind about them. I'm not saying they're awesome all the time, but the dude definitely shines at times. The lyrical content could be better, or more diverse I guess. 

I can't really see how this record could be considered uninspired, but to each his own I guess. Josh is a great song writer, and all in all it's a solid release, but it's still no Danza.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 21, 2012)

dats pretty nutz


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> dats pretty nutz




They killed it last night.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 21, 2012)

Gotta say I gave glass cloud a random chance on rhapsody the other day and was quite fucken blown away. Def gonna order this one. Absolutely trumps the new periphery album imo.


----------



## Panacea224 (Jul 21, 2012)

I really like Ivy and Wine and I'm listening to If He Dies, He Dies as I'm writing this comment and I am enjoying it as well. I can see why some people say it's warped tour ready, it does have some of that in it but overall I don't think it doesn't fit that description.

Also, the ending to If He Dies, He Dies is ridiculously heavy!


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 21, 2012)

Got my copy a few days ago, spinning it non stop.. I really like this, at times it reminds me a bit of Razor Crusade. All Along is probably my favourite track right now. The heavy parts are so goddamn crushing \m/


----------



## thrsher (Jul 21, 2012)

i wish the cd was an instrumental


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 22, 2012)

why did i not listen to this sooner


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 24, 2012)

Loving this album! Josh Travis is a beast!

I was wondering though...two questions:

1. I read a review somewhere that stated this was recorded with 9 string guitars while I thought it only had 8 string, can anyone clarify?

2. Does anyone know if the bass was tuned down an octave as Josh did with Danza III or if it's in the same range as the guitar?


----------



## tbb529 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Loving this album! Josh Travis is a beast!
> 
> I was wondering though...two questions:
> 
> ...



When the guitars are tuned to F#, the bass is an octave below, but when he's playing his other guitars (to a D below the F#), the bassist is playing the same notes. Saw them live and talked to their bassist about it.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanted to like the album, and there are some really cool parts, but as a whole, I just can't get into it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2012)

It was recorded with an 8, one track left and one track right. I was floored when he told me the amp model (Axe FX) and no, I can't/won't tell you.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> It was recorded with an 8, one track left and one track right. I was floored when he told me the amp model (Axe FX) and no, I can't/won't tell you.


I don't mean this in an offensive way to you but:

I keep seeing people posting about knowing something about someone or some band that they can't tell others but are still posting about it and it reminds me of "I feel so down" "Why?" "DON'T WANNA TALK ABOUT IT!" Facebook posts.


----------



## S-O (Jul 24, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> I get major Daryl Palumbo vibes though. People seem to hate on Daryl too for his slidey vowel inflections, I sort of like it.



People who hate on Daryl Palumbo need to die a deadly death. Glassjaw is one of my favorite bands, and his lyrics coupled with his delivery fills me with more emotion than a really emotional thing.



on topic, I dig the tunez.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I don't mean this in an offensive way to you but:
> 
> I keep seeing people posting about knowing something about someone or some band that they can't tell others but are still posting about it and it reminds me of "I feel so down" "Why?" "DON'T WANNA TALK ABOUT IT!" Facebook posts.



None taken. 

I should probably be a bit more tactful about posting about things like that. Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> None taken.



Good, don't want to offend anyone 

On topic though: The ending of If he dies, he dies is seriously crushing.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Good, don't want to offend anyone
> 
> On topic though: The ending of If he dies, he dies is seriously crushing.





Can't wait to for them to come back, they kill live.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 26, 2012)

Exellent album, really impressed. The guy's bass matches an 8-string an octave down yet is more defined and audible then people who play in B standard.


----------



## seanchud (Jul 31, 2012)

tbb529 said:


> When the guitars are tuned to F#, the bass is an octave below, but when he's playing his other guitars (to a D below the F#), the bassist is playing the same notes. Saw them live and talked to their bassist about it.



I wonder if that D is where he gets all that gnarly low twang happening in Ivy & Wine or if it's from a patch. Shit kills me.

Love Glassjaw and I hear it in his voice a lot. This is just different enough for me to not completely hate it as a rip off. I usually have a low tolerance for this style, but I'll be damned if I haven't listened to it twice a day since it was released.


----------



## Perge (Jul 31, 2012)

Eh. It was an alright album. Granted my mix has been more Gorgoroth and Behemoth lately, but I gave this a listen based on a good friend's reccomendation. It's alright. Nothing incredible.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 9, 2012)

They just released a new video! I just cant stop listening to the album!


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 9, 2012)

The new video is sick. I have been listening to this album, Danza III, and WKGS in rotation non stop.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 9, 2012)

digging that wine vine song, but everything else i have skimmed through hasnt caught my ear.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 9, 2012)

Totally digging this record, lots of super catchy tunes. I really like Falling In Style.


----------



## FlameIbrah (Sep 9, 2012)

the album is sick. but the songs blend in together and sometimes the singing sounds like a drone. I can only really listen to a song or two at a time.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't mean to necrobump but two things:

1. For those interested the members of Glass Cloud will offer lessons on their tour, they can be booked through bandhappy. (wish they'd come to Iceland. Not too interested in the other bands, would love to get a lesson from Josh)

2. Those of you who've liked Glass Cloud on facebook. Do you think they over post the same things quite a bit?
I think I've seen "What's your favorite song of the Royal Thousand?" and "Have you picked up the Royal Thousand yet?" posts a ridiculous amount of times.

EDIT: By the way, I realize they are just trying to get their name out there but the same questions getting the same answers from the same people can hardly count as good publicity.


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 12, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> 2. Those of you who've liked Glass Cloud on facebook. Do you think they over post the same things quite a bit?
> I think I've seen "What's your favorite song of the Royal Thousand?" and "Have you picked up the Royal Thousand yet?" posts a ridiculous amount of times.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I realize they are just trying to get their name out there but the same questions getting the same answers from the same people can hardly count as good publicity.


That screams of label/management involvement.
-Brent


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2012)

Most FB pages of bands are run by labels/management.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2012)

I love Josh, he's so funny.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> I love Josh, he's so funny.


Yeah, I love that he's just like:

"I do it like this because...I like it?"

And then continues to shred


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I uploaded their cover of Tears For Fears' 'Everybody Wants to Rule the World.' You can check it out here:


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2013)

9 strings.

Are you ready?

#PerfectWarForever


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Sep 14, 2013)

Even in that mix they are using to sort of hide how great it is it sounds beastly.


----------



## Nats (Sep 14, 2013)

Considering what his Danza mixes sound like and the fact he chose to add more strings and tune lower now, that's probably the actual album mix.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds sick. Can't wait.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2013)

Nats said:


> Considering what his Danza mixes sound like and the fact he chose to add more strings and tune lower now, that's probably the actual album mix.



It's not the mix. It's just some effect they're using for marketing purposes, obviously. Toward the end of the video you can hear the effect fading off; just a sort of foreshadowing of what's to come.

I guess the EP will be coming out October 22nd. Probably means a new song is imminent.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 14, 2013)

^ he was just making fun of the band.

i cant wait to hear the rest of the EP!


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 14, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> It's Hot Topic, horsedick shit, IMO.



Nope.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 14, 2013)

I was coincidentally listening to Glass Cloud earlier today before I stumbled upon this thread.  woah! o.o

Anyway, it just hit me at Josh's guitar usage over the years. Seen him playing with Agile guitars, Ibanez guitars, Strictly 7 guitars, and now he is endorsed by Legator... Hmm... Just thinking aloud here...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 14, 2013)

he's not exactly known for sticking with a single brand for very long


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 14, 2013)

It would be cool if he went to ESP.

Legator? sigh...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 14, 2013)

The only reason anyone jumps to Legator is because they offer them money/free guitars.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 14, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> It would be cool if he went to ESP.
> 
> Legator? sigh...



i seriously doubt ESP would build him a 9 string


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 14, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i seriously doubt ESP would build him a 9 string



Maybe he could go to Ibanez and get a LACS 9.

This man needs proper equipments.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 14, 2013)

I doubt he'd get a 9 before it was released to the general public, considering he's not a crazy well-known guitarist.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 14, 2013)

MikeH said:


> The only reason anyone jumps to Legator is because they offer them money/free guitars.


 
So it seems. They built an odd but reputable roster insanely fast.

However, I see nothing special about their axes. Personally, I have never played them, but just by looks and studying specs and builds....ehhh....absolutely nothing special.

Josh had a custom 9 made by them, yet he plays a signature 8 (with the GC logo on it) with a signature 9 in the works?...Legator already has put it out somewhere I'm sure...


----------



## jeleopard (Sep 14, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I doubt he'd get a 9 before it was released to the general public, considering he's not a crazy well-known guitarist.



He already HAS one (at least one). He's also had the world's first EMG 909 for a year now. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46940383.48820.108503082558207&type=1&theater

Legator released his signature model 9 string along with a mass-produced 9 string (the only difference is that Josh's signature has a flamed Maple top, I think) in the beginning of August of this year.


----------



## abandonist (Sep 15, 2013)

Just can't get into this band. I like Danza ok enough, but this just doesn't click.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> He already HAS one (at least one). He's also had the world's first EMG 909 for a year now. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46940383.48820.108503082558207&type=1&theater
> 
> Legator released his signature model 9 string along with a mass-produced 9 string (the only difference is that Josh's signature has a flamed Maple top, I think) in the beginning of August of this year.



We're talking about Ibanez. He doesn't have an Ibanez 9.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 27, 2013)

New Glass Cloud

Meshuggah much? Sounds good though


----------



## Rustee (Sep 27, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> New Glass Cloud
> 
> Meshuggah much? Sounds good though




Shit is so damn good.


----------



## Draceius (Sep 27, 2013)

Well. I'm now more persuaded to get a 9 string or an 8 with a longer scale length, that was heavy as balls.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 27, 2013)

sounds almost like a different band


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm really digging this new stuff. I'll be getting the $50 preorder.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 27, 2013)

I hate to be that guy...but this would be so much better with a different vocalist.

I dig it though, and I'll probably snag a preorder,


----------



## Alice AKW (Sep 27, 2013)

Pretty sure this is the first time I"ve ever seen a guitar included in a Pre-order bundle.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Sep 27, 2013)

Kane_Wolf said:


> Pretty sure this is the first time I"ve ever seen a guitar included in a Pre-order bundle.



Glass Cloud 9-String Guitar Bundle : MerchNOW

Geeze, you weren't kidding.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Sep 27, 2013)

That new stuff sounds huge, but needs a completely different vocalist. The voice sounds thin, juvenile. Get a Phil Bozeman-type and it would be crushing !


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 27, 2013)

We toured with these dudes a while back. I'm not a huge fan of the music but Josh is an unbelievably awesome dude. Really easy guy to just sit and talk with for a long time. The rest of the dudes are cool too, but Josh really stuck out to me. They're solid as .... live, too.

Fun fact: The first album was recorded at Lambesis Studios (about and hour away from my house), where my good friend Elmo works, and he had a solid part in the tracking process. Pretty ....ing cool to see a good friend getting his hands on something like that, especially for such a young kid (I think he's 19 or 20). I should ask him about their recording process, because the album does sound massive.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 27, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> New Glass Cloud
> 
> Meshuggah much? Sounds good though




Josh and their drummer literally listen to meshuggah and air drum alllll day long.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Sep 27, 2013)

holy shit..


----------



## MikeH (Sep 27, 2013)

Really digging it. I disagree with everyone on the vocalist thing. I think Jerry sounds really good, and I'm a big fan of his cleans. Maybe they're not great for such a crushing song, but I'm sure the other songs have their softer moments.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 27, 2013)

thats a pretty smart way to sell 9 strings and something tells me its going to work


----------



## Alice AKW (Sep 27, 2013)

isispelican said:


> thats a pretty smart way to sell 9 strings and something tells me its going to work



Well there's only 3 available


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 27, 2013)

I like it. I think the vocals sound great but I do agree that a heavier vocal style would make this song even heavier.


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 27, 2013)

Aaaww yeah baby, new Glass Cloud! I still can't get over how good the opening riff for Ivy And Wine is!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll be perfectly honest - if I had the cash, and could justify it, I'd get that 9 string bundle.

F_u_ck getting an 8 string, I'll go straight to 9


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 27, 2013)

Sounds pretty different from the album, not sure what I think. Songs like If He Dies He Dies were great because of the balance of Melodic and Heavy, this is just typical djenty stuff. I'll still buy the EP though.


----------



## abandonist (Sep 28, 2013)

Sounds like a Meshuggah cover band with a bad vocalist.

That's killer album art though.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 28, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Sounds pretty different from the album, not sure what I think. Songs like If He Dies He Dies were great because of the balance of Melodic and Heavy, this is just typical djenty stuff. I'll still buy the EP though.



agree/. the album was great cuz of that balance I think. This song doesnt do much for me, and I love glass cloud.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2013)

This song has been getting some interesting feedback.

I don't know, the band's fans can't seem to make up their minds. One second people are yelling at Josh because GC "isn't Danza enough"--and then the next second they're complaining because it's not as melodic or catchy as 'The Royal Thousand.' It's like... make up your damn minds already. 

As for the vocals... I think Jerry is a good enough vocalist to sing over Josh's crushing guitar playing. I think it's the mixing more than anything else that makes the vox in this track sound a bit muted. This seems to be an ongoing issue for the band. I remember Jerry mentioning on his Facebook last summer that Will Putney had to remix their entire album because the guy initially doing it botched the mixes so bad. Their label really needs to give them the funding required to work with a decent producer. This band has too much talent to have to rely on their own little DIY process.

Anyway, as for me, as if my opinion matters at all, I like the track. I kinda hope the whole EP _doesn't_ have any cleans. I'm just sort of burnt out on every band doing that these days. And with this being an EP, I think it would be cool to give a little nod to those of us who like their heavier stuff more. It's not like this will be a reflection of their next full length or anything, you know? 

But yeah, definitely digging the sound of the 9 string. I hope Josh keeps messing around with that thing. Definitely has the potential to sound absolutely MASSIVE.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 28, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Sounds pretty different from the album, not sure what I think. Songs like If He Dies He Dies were great because of the balance of Melodic and Heavy, this is just typical djenty stuff. I'll still buy the EP though.



This exactly. I've always liked the more melodic approach GC has had and this sounds like they're starting to abandon that style for a more Danza-esque sound. Which, I personally love. Just, when it's Danza and not Glass Cloud, ya know?


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Sep 29, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Sounds like a Meshuggah cover band with a bad vocalist.
> 
> That's killer album art though.



Hahah, maybe a little bit too harsh what you`ve stated above. It really does sound like Meshuggah, but then again it`s up to par with the originators in the guitar department. I actually prefer Josh Travis over Fredrik Thordendal. It sounds massive. But I agree about the vocals, generic and thin.


----------



## gunch (Sep 29, 2013)

Get the pitchforks ready but I think I like Josh's 7 string stuff the most


----------



## MikeH (Oct 11, 2013)

Song Premiere: Glass Cloud, "How To Survive Suicide" - Alternative Press

Digging this one way more.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 11, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Song Premiere: Glass Cloud, "How To Survive Suicide" - Alternative Press
> 
> Digging this one way more.



Me too, it's a beast. 

edit: Anyone else have trouble paying for the preoder?

I've tried to buy it on Safari, Chrome, Firefox, and on my cell phone, and I can't get the site checkout to work on any of them. They all do something different, but each browser does it consistently, and I'm super frustrated. It won't let me use my credit card because I'm international, and it always bugs somewhere around PayPal.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm glad to hear some cleans, this is sounding huuuge love it


----------



## Berzerker (Oct 11, 2013)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> They're solid as .... live, too.


 
 One of those bands that I think is even better live than on record. Sooo much energy. Glad I got to see them open for After the Burial earlier this year.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Oct 12, 2013)

Philligan said:


> edit: Anyone else have trouble paying for the preoder?



Yeah, I timeout before I reach the checkout.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 17, 2013)

Berzerker said:


> One of those bands that I think is even better live than on record. Sooo much energy. Glad I got to see them open for After the Burial earlier this year.



I swear they play to a backing track tho 


been listening to the new EP... pretty sick. wish it had a better mix though


----------



## TheFerryMan (Oct 17, 2013)

THe last chorus (around 3:15) on How to survive suicide is some of the best I've heard from Roush. I love weird harmonies like that.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 17, 2013)

sakeido said:


> I swear they play to a backing track tho



I almost guarantee they do. Otherwise they would sound pretty lame live, I assume. I'm getting backing tracks for our new stuff because there are too many sections where it would sound bad with me just playing leads over bass and no rhythm. Just enhances live sound.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 17, 2013)

I've never seen a band with a backing track.

I'd walk out.

That's just super not ok in my book.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Oct 17, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I've never seen a band with a backing track.
> 
> I'd walk out.
> 
> That's just super not ok in my book.



I've seen them live and they definitely do, still put on the best live show I've seen to date. With only one guitar player they kinda have no choice.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 17, 2013)

Genuine question: At what point is a backing track not ok?

Where's the line?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 17, 2013)

when the amps are off and the players are just miming everything? i dont see what the issue is with playing with a backing track.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 17, 2013)

For real. They're still playing their parts. With one guitar player an songs with lots of layers, you're losing a huge amount of presence and true album sound if you don't have something backing you up. And it's not the whole song. Just certain parts that can't be played by one person.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> when the amps are off and the players are just miming everything? i dont see what the issue is with playing with a backing track.



This.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> when the amps are off and the players are just miming everything? i dont see what the issue is with playing with a backing track.



So one guitarist with everything else programmed to his ipod.

Cool?


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2013)

A click track with maybe some synths on it, what's wrong with that? They do only have one guitar but he splits his signal into two Axe-FXs.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> So one guitarist with everything else programmed to his ipod.
> 
> Cool?



does it even matter how they do it as long as they sound good, put on a good show and actually play?


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> does it even matter how they do it as long as they sound good, put on a good show and actually play?



I mean, you're cool with it, but I find umbrage, so yeah, there's something to be discussed here. 

I can say in the 90's-00's metal scene someone would be laughed off the stage.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

Did dude from Putrid Pile get laughed off a lot? If you can't find other guys to play with, who cares if the rest of your band is on an iPod....here comes Abandonist, stickin his dick in the pot just for fun. It's not OK when its like a hip hop group who have six of their buddies holding or standing near instruments while a backing track plays...if people are playing real instruments along with it, just think of it as the keyboard player quit right before a gig...still gotta have those keys!


----------



## no_dice (Oct 18, 2013)

Doesn't bother me if they use backing tracks for the layers. Does Veil of Maya use a backing track or does Marc tap dance and loop everything?

I'd say consider Godflesh, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, or Genghis Tron, or are we not counting drum machine bands in the same category with bands using backing tracks for their additional layers?

Either way it's a dumb thing to rip on a band for. Using sequenced or pre-recorded additional material is nothing to be ashamed of. Miming and faking, however, is a different story.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 18, 2013)

Marc from VoM tap dances and uses a loop pedal to do their stuff, only thing I remember being triggered at their last show (which iirc is the same show I saw Glass Cloud at) was the intro music 

Glass Cloud the backing track is not just synths.. it is everything, and it is way louder in the mix than I would like. Josh Travis is definitely still playing guitar and killin it but the volume ratio between him and the backing stuff is not like 90/10, more like 55/45


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I mean, you're cool with it, but I find umbrage, so yeah, there's something to be discussed here.
> 
> I can say in the 90's-00's metal scene someone would be laughed off the stage.



Well, this isn't the 90's-00's, times change, technology changes and people are gonna use what they can to create a good show, whether it's modeling amps or backing tracks.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2013)

I swear there's a YT video of Glass Cloud playing, and one of Josh's strings break (somewhere in the middle of the fretboard) and you see him miming or just swinging the guitar around, but the guitar track is still going uninterrupted.


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> A click track with maybe some synths on it, what's wrong with that? They do only have one guitar but he splits his signal into two Axe-FXs.



Wow, what a waste of money. You can connect two cabs to an Axe-FX, too. 

Click tracks and synths are where my line is drawn on the backing track. Even so, I think click tracks are an abomination. If you're triggering other guitar parts to better represent the sound of your album, then you should just DJ your album at that point. Nothing will compare! It'll be SO much like the album. 

A live show is supposed to be a temporal experience, unique in it's existence alone. You know, "embrace the moment" kinda thing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> I swear there's a YT video of Glass Cloud playing, and one of Josh's strings break (somewhere in the middle of the fretboard) and you see him miming or just swinging the guitar around, but the guitar track is still going uninterrupted.



I'd like to see that. Not being a dick, I legitimately would like to see what happened.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2013)

The particular moment it happens, I'm not sure, but jump to White Flag (7:35ish) and watch for a minute and you'll see him clearly NOT playing the main riff and chunking along with the string hanging loose (even sticks it in his mouth) and watch as he plays the whole song without switching guitars, yet the whole guitar track is played flawlessly.



EDIT: And throughout the entire song, very little of what he's doing with his hands coincide with any of the guitar tracks you're hearing.

EDIT 2: Close up shows it's the high E.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 18, 2013)

I mean, that does kind of suck. But at the same time, they do more than just come out and play. Their stage show is insane and people go crazy for them.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

Dillinger has an insane show and plays all their parts.


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 18, 2013)

sakeido said:


> Josh Travis is definitely still playing guitar and killin it but the volume ratio between him and the backing stuff is not like 90/10, more like 55/45


^ This exactly! One billion percent. All you are hearing live is backing tracks. Make no mistake, he is playing, but you will not hear any of him. His mix compared to the backing tracks is almost non-existent...80/20 or 90/10 like stated above.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I mean, that does kind of suck. But at the same time, they do more than just come out and play. Their stage show is insane and people go crazy for them.



I'm not the type of person that speaks critically about something just because I don't like it. There's nothing wrong with calling something what it is, regardless of whether it's something you're into or not. 

This isn't being directed at you, I just noticed that people seem to get the notion that you're only allowed say nice things if you "like" something, and only get to say critical things if you "dislike" something but I don't work that way.

I'm actually a big Sky Eats Airplane, Danza AND Glass Cloud fan, have bought all their albums and will be buying this one. Hell, I'd love to go see them play live. None of that means I have to be blissfully ignorant to what they're doing with their live audio, or that knowing that damages what I _do_ enjoy about them.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 18, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> ^ This exactly! One billion percent. All you are hearing live is backing tracks. Make no mistake, he is playing, but you will not hear any of him. His mix compared to the backing tracks is almost non-existent...80/20 or 90/10 like stated above.



That might explain why when I saw Danza touring on Danza III, the guitars were flawless despite the thrashing. Sort of like when a pop singer is dancing and flailing about, the vocals remain perfectly even.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> The particular moment it happens, I'm not sure, but jump to White Flag (7:35ish) and watch for a minute and you'll see him clearly NOT playing the main riff and chunking along with the string hanging loose (even sticks it in his mouth) and watch as he plays the whole song without switching guitars, yet the whole guitar track is played flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll try and watch it when I get home. I think I may actually have this on my iPod.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a great set, otherwise.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

Let me say as an aside that I'm not hating on GlassCloud in particular. I'm not really into them, but they're not terrible. I'm interested in the conversation of backing tracks and how people view their validity. I'll not be an inflammatory asshole here.


----------



## Berzerker (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> EDIT: And throughout the entire song, very little of what he's doing with his hands coincide with any of the guitar tracks you're hearing.


 
I noticed that on pretty much all their vids. Always thought there is no way he's getting that kind of precision jumping/spinning around and with the guitar held at all those weird angles. I'd go see them again any time though.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

yeah...that's pretty shitty...I got nothing agains backing tracks, but if you can't tell when its the backing track, fvck that! Is it more important to look cool holding an instrument than be cool playing it?


----------



## no_dice (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Let me say as an aside that I'm not hating on GlassCloud in particular. I'm not really into them, but they're not terrible. I'm interested in the conversation of backing tracks and how people view their validity. I'll not be an inflammatory asshole here.



I understand your viewpoint, really, but let me ask you how you think complex layered guitar parts should be handled live? Have more guitarists playing? Maybe have a more raw arrangement for live play and leave the fancy shit for the listeners at home?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

if the part on the backing track is loudest (main riff/melody) than that should probably be the part that is being played....and let the backing track be just that, backing.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Dillinger has an insane show and plays all their parts.



Dillinger also has two guitarists and not a lot of ambient parts. I'm not trying to justify Josh's live mix of him being nearly nonexistent. But to say that every band who uses backing tracks are cheaters and fakes, I wholeheartedly disagree.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 18, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> if the part on the backing track is loudest (main riff/melody) than that should probably be the part that is being played....and let the backing track be just that, backing.



I can definitely agree with that, but his earlier post made it sound like he was against using them at all.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

no_dice said:


> I understand your viewpoint, really, but let me ask you how you think complex layered guitar parts should be handled live? Have more guitarists playing? Maybe have a more raw arrangement for live play and leave the fancy shit for the listeners at home?



Well, I understand there is a money issue at play here, but hire a touring guitarist? Going for the more raw arrangement would be my personal fix.

For the other fella, I am against backing tracks. That's just me though. I still think this is an interesting discussion.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Well, I understand there is a money issue at play here, but hire a touring guitarist? Going for the more raw arrangement would be my personal fix.
> 
> For the other fella, I am against backing tracks. That's just me though. I still think this is an interesting discussion.



Even with an additional guitarist, I think there would still be bases left uncovered, because some parts have more than two guitar parts layered.

I could have guessed you would say go for the more stripped down arrangement.  

It sounds like there's really no way for them to pull off what they do in a way that would please a purist such as yourself.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

hire four guitarist and a keyboard player or....just send Jerry out on tour with an iPod!


----------



## HolidayKiller (Oct 18, 2013)

New EP stream
Perfect War Forever


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm going to go listen to that whole thing and come back with a more current opinion on their sound.


edit: and we're back.

I really don't see how they couldn't reproduce that with a second guitarist and a foot operated sampler.

But it's their thing, and if you and them are cool with it, that's your business.


----------



## lava (Oct 18, 2013)

Everyone keeps talking about how great they are live, but in literally every single video I've seen Jerry is just terrible. I really dig the first GC album, and one of the things I really like about it is Jerry's Cleans and harmonies. He pretty much abandons all of that live and screams everything, and when he does sing it's out of tune. I also love Josh's playing and compositions, but combine the obvious live backing guitar tracks with the awful live singing and I don't think I'll be going to any Glass Cloud shows any time soon.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 19, 2013)

lava said:


> Everyone keeps talking about how great they are live, but in literally every single video I've seen Jerry is just terrible. I really dig the first GC album, and one of the things I really like about it is Jerry's Cleans and harmonies. He pretty much abandons all of that live and screams everything, and when he does sing it's out of tune. I also love Josh's playing and compositions, but combine the obvious live backing guitar tracks with the awful live singing and I don't think I'll be going to any Glass Cloud shows any time soon.



I saw them last night and Jerry was pretty good. Not like SUPER good, but good enough.

Got to meet the whole band too. Super nice dudes. Hung out with Josh and Travis and got to play a custom 9 string Josh had (it was sexy as hell)


----------



## m4rK (Oct 19, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> I saw them last night and Jerry was pretty good. Not like SUPER good, but good enough.
> 
> Got to meet the whole band too. Super nice dudes. Hung out with Josh and Travis and got to play a custom 9 string Josh had (it was sexy as hell)



Damn, lucky dog!


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 19, 2013)

m4rK said:


> Damn, lucky dog!









Was a killer guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 19, 2013)

Damn man, Josh lost a ton of weight. Good for him, got to give this EP a spin today.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 19, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Damn man, Josh lost a ton of weight. Good for him, got to give this EP a spin today.



The EP is brutal. Lyrics are a bit cheesy, but Travis made them all fit in a theme. He calls it a "semi-concept album"


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2013)

They're playing in Columbus this Friday. I may try to swing up and catch it. Also really want to see The Chariot.


----------



## breadtruck (Oct 20, 2013)

Randy said:


> The particular moment it happens, I'm not sure, but jump to White Flag (7:35ish) and watch for a minute and you'll see him clearly NOT playing the main riff and chunking along with the string hanging loose (even sticks it in his mouth) and watch as he plays the whole song without switching guitars, yet the whole guitar track is played flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree that from the Glass Cloud live videos I've seen, the backing tracks do seem too loud compared to Josh's audio, however I must point out that Josh IS playing the riff here in White Flag. The riff is simply hammering on and pulling off, and he does it all with the one hand. Even after the string breaks and you see him put it in his mouth, he is still playing the riff with his left hand. The backing track seems to be playing a lot of the higher lead parts, but pretty much everything Josh plays is the rhythm. He's in there, you just need to forget the lead parts really.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Oct 20, 2013)

breadtruck said:


> I must point out that Josh IS playing the riff here in White Flag.



I'm pretty sure he's hammering on the same fret every time, and that is definitely not what the audio suggests should be happening.

And that ridiculous dance he does after that riff? I'd laugh him off the stage for that alone, there's no way he's playing anywhere near cleanly through that.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2013)

I think his presence is awesome on stage. And clearly he's never been laughed off before.


----------



## breadtruck (Oct 21, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I'm pretty sure he's hammering on the same fret every time, and that is definitely not what the audio suggests should be happening.
> 
> And that ridiculous dance he does after that riff? I'd laugh him off the stage for that alone, there's no way he's playing anywhere near cleanly through that.



Yeah it really is that simple dude! Listen to the album track; there's 2 bars of just hammering and pulling off on one fret, then another 2 bars doing the same thing only on a different fret. The only variations of that are the quick series of notes which once again are just hammer ons, which josh plays a little less frequently than the studio version but still. It's all done on one string with one hand.

See 0:30 and 2:30 of this for good close ups:


As for the thrashing about, well that's just the energy that Glass Cloud put out whilst on stage. We could argue about the volume of backing tracks and how sloppy that would make you play, but at the end of the day the people in the crowd really feed off of that energy and seem to love to see it, myself included.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Oct 21, 2013)

The new ep is absolutely crushing.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Oct 21, 2013)

breadtruck said:


> Yeah it really is that simple dude! Listen to the album track



I did, and I was fairly surprised to find that what I had thought was the main riff was actually supposed to be in the background. I can't even hear what he's playing in that live video over his backing tracks (hyperbole, I can obviously hear it very faintly).


----------



## crg123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Weird I loved the first album but I'm not jiving with this EP maybe it needs more spins before I get into it... It's mostly the vocals that are killing it for me. It seems less dynamic I guess. I'd rather Tony Danza vocals with that kind of backing.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 21, 2013)

^yeah i kinda agree. I like he EP, but I miss the dynamics of the debut. Although Lilac is awesome around 2 min in. Need more of that going on.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 21, 2013)

Just remembered to check the mailbox, it's ripped and spinning right now. Trapped Like Rats grows on me with every listen, so I'm looking forward to this.

Also, you can hear Josh more a lot in this one. He has his moments, but for the most part he's actually playing pretty clean for all the running around he does. I wish they'd move to two guitar players and no backing tracks - it wouldn't sound as full as the album, but it would be more real. Still, their energy's crazy.



edit: Just finished it. Lilac was definitely the best song on the EP IMHO, and was awesome. How To Survive Suicide was pretty solid, and the other three weren't bad. They had some good moments and some mediocre ones. All in all, definitely not bad, heavy, but like other guys have said, there's not a lot of dynamic at all. I wasn't a fan of all the low one-string and pedal riffs, especially in the first two songs. Still, I like it, and it's gonna get played in the car for the nexy little while.


----------



## breadtruck (Oct 23, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Just remembered to check the mailbox, it's ripped and spinning right now. Trapped Like Rats grows on me with every listen, so I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> Also, you can hear Josh more a lot in this one. He has his moments, but for the most part he's actually playing pretty clean for all the running around he does. I wish they'd move to two guitar players and no backing tracks - it wouldn't sound as full as the album, but it would be more real. Still, their energy's crazy.




I saw that live set video a few weeks ago and I totally loved it. & I pretty much agree with everything you said regarding the backing tracks.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2013)

Must. Get. 9. String. Immediately.

God damn, this EP is heavy.


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Most bands play to backing tracks. If it sounds killer, as it has done at all shows I have been to, then stop quabbling and listen to the music. If you have such an issue with it, maybe you should stick to what your comfortable listening to. Faking, as has been mentioned here, definitely a completely different topic completely.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 23, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Most bands play to backing tracks. If it sounds killer, as it has done at all shows I have been to, then stop quabbling and listen to the music. If you have such an issue with it, maybe you should stick to what your comfortable listening to. Faking, as has been mentioned here, definitely a completely different topic completely.


 

do most bands play to a backing track? should we do a poll? I know lots of bands that use samples, or have short sections of backing track, but very few that play an entire set with backing tracks...I think the only real issue that I keep seeing is that the backing track needs to be quite a bit quieter than the band for the most part, and the people actually playing should be playing the prominent parts of the songs, not the quiet, almost inaudible rhythm parts.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 23, 2013)

Seeing them Play an extremely small stage in a 200 cap venue on halloween. super excited.

The new ep slays.

As for the backing track stuff, Within the ruins does it and it sounds pristine.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 23, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Most bands play to backing tracks.




This is patently false.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2013)

HEY, GUYS. DON'T GO SEE GLASS CLOUD LIVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE THAT THEY CHOOSE TO USE BACKING TRACKS, OKAY?

Now that we've settled this, back to this EP. Does anyone know what tuning Josh is using on his 9?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 23, 2013)

drop B I Think its kind alike his Danza tuning, but with a B

so B-F#-B-F#-B-D-G-B-E...maybe....


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 23, 2013)

Having only heard Trapped like Rats, take my view with a grain of salt, but I only heard that song go down to C1 - so I figured it's an extension of his 8 string GC tuning - C1-F1-C2-G2-C3-F3-G3-A3-E4


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2013)

I know for some of the songs on The Royal Thousand, he was in FCGCFGAE, so it's very possible it's just the extension of that. But I did hear him say that with a 9 string, it's a challenge to use conventional tunings. So it may be something different. But I know that there's a part in Soul Is Dead that gets mega low. Probably B territory.


----------



## Alice AKW (Oct 24, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I know for some of the songs on The Royal Thousand, he was in FCGCFGAE, so it's very possible it's just the extension of that. But I did hear him say that with a 9 string, it's a challenge to use conventional tunings. So it may be something different. But I know that there's a part in Soul Is Dead that gets mega low. Probably B territory.



Well, bear in mind, I'd hardly call FCGCFGAE a conventional tuning!


----------



## DeKay (Oct 24, 2013)

yup


----------



## MikeH (Oct 25, 2013)

Just left the GC show. Turns out Josh tunes his 9 to A. Mega low. I forget the rest because I'm pretty drunk. And he also said that their management won't allow another guitarist, because they don't want the writing process to change in any way. He also cut through the mix extremely well, and you could definitely hear him way over the backing track.


----------



## HolidayKiller (Oct 27, 2013)

Just saw GC here in Chicago. Ladies and gentlemen, we may have found the brown note. The looks of bewilderment and uneasiness when he hit those low notes on the 9 string were sadistically satisfying. A man legit passed out during the set due to the heaviness(he may have been hammered as well). Backing tracks seemed subdued, so take that for what it's worth. Also, the ending to 'I Dug A Grave' owns all.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2013)

MikeH said:


> their management won't allow another guitarist



Wtf


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2013)

That's what I said. Josh said he would really like to have another person, but his manager said that he doesn't want another person in the band for fear that things might go in a different direction, plus it's one more head they would have to pay for. Sounds dumb as hell to me, considering Josh would still be the producer.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds just like when he joined Danza, he wanted a 2nd guitarist but Jessie didn't.


----------



## BarnabyJones (Oct 28, 2013)

Incredible tone on this EP. The Royal Thousand was a heavy album, but this is insane. I'm in love all over again. Now I can get hooked on this, and stop playing The Safety Fire for a few minutes.


----------



## DeKay (Oct 28, 2013)

The only reason why I don't listen to this is the vocals, I need an instrumental version of that EP :/


----------



## Philligan (Oct 28, 2013)

Rick said:


> Sounds just like when he joined Danza, he wanted a 2nd guitarist but Jessie didn't.



I didn't know that, that's ridiculous. I'm dying to see these guys now, low A is stupid low.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 29, 2013)

MikeH said:


> That's what I said. Josh said he would really like to have another person, but his manager said that he doesn't want another person in the band for fear that things might go in a different direction, plus it's one more head they would have to pay for. Sounds dumb as hell to me, considering Josh would still be the producer.



Cost aside, I don't see why they wouldn't hire a 2nd guitarist just for shows.
And things are going in a different direction, this E.P. ....ing destroys The Royal Thousand


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't stop listening to this new EP.


----------



## Nats (Nov 7, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> As for the backing track stuff, Within the ruins does it and it sounds pristine.



I would hope it sounds pristine if they're playing to a pre recorded backing track. Unless it was to a black metal backing track.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2013)

Bands that use backing tracks:

Periphery
Tesseract
Animals As Leaders
Devin Townsend Project

Basically anyone who has more layers than the number of instruments on stage can produce.

How are we suddenly not okay with this, when it's been a totally common part of more complex live sets for A LONG TIME?


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Bands that use backing tracks:
> 
> Periphery
> Tesseract
> ...



Very good question.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 8, 2013)

I've never seen a band use a backing track outside of an intro.

I'd laugh.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 8, 2013)

You more than likely have. You just either didn't realize it, or you have to maintain your antagonistic "too cool for school" attitude, much like you do in 99% of the threads you post in.


----------



## Nats (Nov 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Bands that use backing tracks:
> 
> Periphery
> Tesseract
> ...



Maybe no one aside from fanboys are ok with it?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 8, 2013)

Nats said:


> Maybe no one aside from fanboys are ok with it?



The point he's clearly trying to make is that even incredibly talented bands who absolutely _can_ pull off their own songs live still use backin tracks. It's just a way to add more texture to a live show, or have synth programming come across live if a band doesn't want a synth player. Lots of great singers will have harmonies backtracked as well. It's not a "fanboy" issue, or necessarily a talent issue, either. Are there bands out there who ....ing blow at their instruments using backtracks to sound like they can play? Yes, but there are also really great musicians out there using the same thing to add more to their live show.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 8, 2013)

MikeH said:


> You more than likely have. You just either didn't realize it, or you have to maintain your antagonistic "too cool for school" attitude, much like you do in 99% of the threads you post in.



I really haven't.

You don't go see Drowningman in a garage play to a CD. Most of the music I came up in, it just wasn't even feasible.


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2013)

Nats said:


> Maybe no one aside from fanboys are ok with it?



Maybe other people are fine with it if it helps make the live show sound better. 



abandonist said:


> I really haven't.
> 
> You don't go see Drowningman in a garage play to a CD. Most of the music I came up in, it just wasn't even feasible.



Who is Drowningman?


----------



## abandonist (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Nats (Nov 8, 2013)

Rick said:


> Maybe other people are fine with it if it helps make the live show sound better.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Drowningman?



I guess you're right. The last show I saw sucked because the band didn't use a backing track and didn't have enough personnel to play that ethereal djent drone sound throughout the entire set


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, that's unfortunate.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 9, 2013)

not sure if this has been posted in here yet but heres a play through of Soul Is Dead. 



tuning low to high- A D A D C(16 cents sharp) C G Ab E


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 9, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> not sure if this has been posted in here yet but heres a play through of Soul Is Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> tuning low to high- A D A D C(16 cents sharp) C G Ab E




Wait, is only the C 16 Cents Sharp? That's absurd haha, but whatever works for Josh!


----------



## gordonbombay (Nov 9, 2013)

I am really enjoying this more with each listen. I also enjoy it more after reading a couple of interviews about the ep and its concepts. My first thought was that it all sounds the same, but once I read that it was meant to be one long piece that flows together I listened again with more open ears and loved it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2013)

I love Josh. 

So much for "don't tell anyone my tuning."


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2013)

They came through last night and slammed as always. Josh's high E broke within two minutes of the opening song, everyone was bouncing around all over the place going insane. Yes, they are guitar backing tracks, deal with it. Jerry is a great frontman, really gets the crowd into it. Plus, he was nice enough to help me get into the sold out show when I hadn't bought a ticket (I assumed the show wouldn't sell out, boy was I wrong). Josh did tell me that they will be hopping into the studio for album #2 in January and he's thinking about going back to tubes for a future rig.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 12, 2013)

abandonist said:


>



Oh how I love Drowningman.


----------



## Gitte (Nov 13, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> not sure if this has been posted in here yet but heres a play through of Soul Is Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> tuning low to high- A D A D C(16 cents sharp) C G Ab E




Video is private... Does anyone have a different link??


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 16, 2013)

I went to the THE CHARIOT farewell tour in Tampa tonight, so I got to see Glass Cloud. I was curious about how well the low tuning of Josh's 9-string would translate to what I subjectively consider a "guitar tone", especially in a live situation.

To be honest, all the 9-string songs sounded like they were playing two basses and cut the guitar out of the mix for the most part. That goes for the more low end-focussed parts especially, of course... the guitar just didn't cut through the mix, there was no bite, just a somewhat indestinctive low end rumble.


----------



## luca9583 (Nov 21, 2013)

I wonder if the live backing tracks are multichannel? The second rhythm guitar could be a live reamp from a recorded DI signal, running through a second rig.


----------

